# The bastard really fucked up now.



## Demonbart (Apr 29, 2010)

So for all of you people who read my last blog and said I was whining and that my parents aren't that bad, I here have the evidence that my father is a violent bastard.
During dinner my little sister was continuously pokeing me in the chest with her finger. I found this annoying, so I tried to push her arm away, and hit my right hand against the table while trying to do so.
This hurt a lot, since (because of my handicap) my right hand is really sensitive, so I shout "goddammit.
Next thing I know is that my father starts raging, he shouts at me that I'm a bastard, and that I shouldn't shout.
I call him a fat retarded hypocrite, and then he starts to (literally) pull my hair (a lot of which got pulled out of my head), spit in my face and hit me over the head.
Now tell me, am I really a whining, stuck up kid that should learn normal manners or is my father a retard that hits me over the head and pulls my hair out if I don't completely agree with what he says and treat him like he's the motherfucking king?
TELL ME FFS!

EDIT:


Spoiler: Some of the hairs that he pulled out of my head (not nearly everything, most of it is still downstairs)














Spoiler: A pic of me and my right hand, which might make clear why it hurts more than normal when I hit something with it.


----------



## Theraima (Apr 29, 2010)

Well thats a bit too much, call for public officers or something.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 29, 2010)

How often does he hit you like that?


----------



## Law (Apr 29, 2010)

Maybe try not calling him a "fat retarded hypocrite" at the dinner table and just shutting the fuck up.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 29, 2010)

Pwn'd!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 29, 2010)

Maybe you shouldn't react to him. He got pissed and called you a bastard? Big deal... just let it go and don't say anything back. Knowing what his temper and actions are from past experiences, you already knew that calling him a fat retarded hypocrite surely wasn't going to make things better. What would he have done if you just said nothing back whatsoever?


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> I call him a fat retarded hypocrite


Or you could just calmly explain to him what happened.


----------



## prowler (Apr 29, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Now tell me, am I really a whining, stuck up kid that should learn normal manners or is my father a retard that hits me over the head and pulls my hair out if I don't completely agree with what he says and treat him like he's the motherfucking king?


You are a whining, stuck up kid that should learn normal manners.
If you wasn't, you wouldn't be in this crap right now.

_*snip_


----------



## Njrg (Apr 29, 2010)

I herd zee diabetis maiks you anger.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 29, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> How often does he hit you like that?
> This kind of things have been happening for almost ten years now, a couple of times a month, and it's only since like two years that I started hitting him back cuz I just refuse to be terrrorised like that any longer.
> 
> 
> ...


I tried at first but he kept on shouting at me about how I shouldn't have shouted.


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Maybe if he wasn't a fat retard hypocrite I wouldn't have to call him that.


And maybe if you didn't call him that you wouldn't have gotten pwn'd.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 29, 2010)

Ugh! Stop stealing my thing!


----------



## Popid (Apr 29, 2010)

you guys are tossers. To the OP: that's seriously fucked. Sorry you're in that situation. Do you have relatives/someone you can trust to discuss it with? that you know in person? That kind of abuse is uncalled for regardless of what you said - or anything u COULD say...All you losers on here who say to shut up, or whatever else, I'd like to see how you'd be feeling right now if it had happened to you. Oh but it wouldn't have happened to you, because you've learnt how to STFU and let people emotionally trample you and just take it, so it doesn't escalate - awesome, that'll work forever

I think before this happens again you need to speak to somebody in person who you can trust, talk it over with them in all its aspects and take it from there..


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 29, 2010)

Popid said:
			
		

> you guys are tossers. To the OP: that's seriously fucked. Sorry you're in that situation. Do you have relatives/someone you can trust to discuss it with? that you know in person? That kind of abuse is uncalled for regardless of what you said - or anything u COULD say...All you losers on here who say to shut up, or whatever else, I'd like to see how you'd be feeling right now if it had happened to you. Oh but it wouldn't have happened to you, because you've learnt how to STFU and let people emotionally trample you and just take it, so it doesn't escalate - awesome, that'll work forever
> 
> I think before this happens again you need to speak to somebody in person who you can trust, talk it over with them in all its aspects and take it from there..


Well the only person who I regularly talk to and who I can really trust is my best friend, but since he's 15 he can't really do much either.


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 29, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Next thing I know is that my father starts raging, he shouts at me that I'm a bastard, and that I shouldn't shout.
> I call him a fat retarded hypocrite, and then he starts to (literally) pull my hair (a lot of which got pulled out of my head), spit in my face and hit me over the head.



Dude, I really feel for you that you are in such a situation, you shouldn't apologize to your dad. He should. 
And in my opinion I think that pulling hairs out and spitting in you sons face are not normal.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 29, 2010)

are you half man half crab ?


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 29, 2010)

Rowan said:
			
		

> are you half man half crab ?


Fuck you, you gonna make fun of me for something I can't do shit about!? I've got only two words. FUCK YOU!


----------



## Popid (Apr 29, 2010)

do you have a school counsellor or somebody like that? Or a teacher you like and trust. Or perhaps your best friend's parent(s) could be someone that you could speak to (perhaps with your friend by your side) about the situation and they could help you find another adult who could take it from there? I think what your dad did is completely out of line and unacceptable, and if you believe it will happen again then I think you need to do something about it. You do always have the option of calling the police if it ever happens and gets completely out of hand, but I don't know how much good they'll be, esp in the long run. So, discussion with an adult who can properly assess the situation and how to deal with it is probably the best bet..


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 29, 2010)

Now I have nothing against a parent giving a kid a smack when they deserve it. It gets on my nerves when do-gooders try and intervene and cry about it. But really pulling your hair out of your head, and especially spitting in your face is fucked up. Parent, relative or whoever, if someone spat in my face I don't know what I would do, I would go seriously apeshit on them.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 29, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Now I have nothing against a parent giving a kid a smack when they deserve it. It gets on my nerves when do-gooders try and intervene and cry about it. But really pulling your hair out of your head, and especially spitting in your face is fucked up. Parent, relative or whoever, if someone spat in my face I don't know what I would do, *I would go seriously apeshit on them.*



well that's pretty much what I did.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 29, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Maybe try not calling him a "fat retarded hypocrite" at the dinner table and just shutting the fuck up.


Nothing gives a parent the right to abuse their child.
_
*snip_


----------



## spark1223 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kid, if I was you, I'd call child services (I don't know if they have this where you live, but they do in the US)

When you are freed from your parents, bad people become easier to deal with, because you can just call the cops. 

I think your dad defiantly has an anger issue, but personally, I wouldn't entice him by calling him out like that, its just gonna make things worse.

But seriously call the authorities, he sounds abusive...


----------



## Popid (Apr 29, 2010)

I've gotta go to bed. I'll check this thread again tomorrow. PM me if you want to discuss it or rant about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ignore trolls in the thread..

just hang in there for now

could people TRY not to act like sociopaths just because you're on the internet and its anonymous? You know how you're a person, with thoughts n feelings n shit? So are all the other people who post here.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 29, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.
I know you've said you don't really have any adults you can really trust, but there must be someone you can call, or some service that you can talk to to help you out. We can't do much here, so you've gotta talk to someone you at least know will listen to you.


----------



## scrtmstr (Apr 29, 2010)

try to discuss this with your mom or somebody else in your family. You know this kinda stuff is illegal in the Netherlands. And, personally, the last thing i'd do is call child protection services. I know a girl who is also slapped quiet often by her parents. She's been moved out, and i dunno if you want to do that. It really sucks, I used to live near one of the homes where you go to when you're moved out, and the'll get all the old stuff from other people.

good luck mate, and just try to talk to people and let your anger get away. Usually helps a lot. PM me if you want to keep me updated (can be in Dutch, if you'd like)


----------



## impizkit (Apr 29, 2010)

This sounds made up for attention, thats just my thought. If not, suck it up and make nice until you are old enough to get out and never speak to him again. You deserve better unless there is more to the story than what we are hearing.


----------



## prowler (Apr 29, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> Is that Prowler trollin in a serious thread?
> I am disappoint.


I'm not trolling, it's what I am thinking.
I don't give more sympathy if people have a disability, which looks like everyone is doing.

Somewhere along the lines, he did something to make his dad upset with him.
Either way, doesn't look anything serious because your dad acted like that because of what you did.
Just think, if you didn't shout, if you told your sister to stop *nicely*, what do you think would of happened?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 29, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Just think, if you didn't shout, if you told your sister to stop *nicely*, what do you think would of happened?


Oh, come on.

I personally wouldn't take the handicap in consideration at all. Regardless of in how much pain you are, for parents it doesn't matter why you shout; it's just that you shout.

What your saying here is that, in the end, this was all Demonbart's fault because he didn't do what the perfect person would do? That doesn't make any sense. If his sister was so perfect, she wouldn't have touched him the first place. Does this mean that Demonbart can now go and beat his sister up because she touched him? That wouldn't have happened if she hadn't after all...

The problem here is that Demonbart is in puberty and probably really annoying to his father. His father has every right to punish him. But hitting someone, spitting in his face and pulling his hairs out has nothing to do with punishment anymore.

In the end, I would say Demonbart doesn't show enough respect to his father and overreacts. Still, he is just a child. His father doesn't exactly give a good example. If he wants his son to behave, he should start behaving himself as well.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't think a gaming forum is the best place to ask advice... I understand it's easier to speak with totally anonymous people, but we're not psychologist, so we may give you wrong or not accurate advices. You should ask someone with more experience.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 29, 2010)

Okay, Demonbart, you were fucked up for calling your dad a fat retarded hypocrite. 

Your dad was wrong for going apeshit on you.


Now i'm not saying what your dad did WASN'T wrong, but calling him what you did was extremely disrespectful. Again, i'm not saying what he did was right, but he sounds like he had enough of your whiny disrespectful bullshit and flipped out.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd call for help. Seriously. I, unlike others, do care whether people have some kind of handicap or not. I understand why you shouted like that, it's only normal to do so out of frustration, but what your dad did because of that is just wrong. It's okay for him to get angry, but he should never do something like that to a child, not even to a grown-up. Pulling out someone's hair is bad. It hurts like hell. And in your case, you already are in a lot of pain...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 29, 2010)

So, you made a thread on the internet instead of calling an agency that specializes in this sort of thing?

Nice going.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Apr 29, 2010)

If you hate it so much, why don't you just get the fuck out?


----------



## playallday (Apr 29, 2010)

Popid said:
			
		

> do you have a school counsellor or somebody like that? Or a teacher you like and trust. Or perhaps your best friend's parent(s) could be someone that you could speak to (perhaps with your friend by your side) about the situation and they could help you find another adult who could take it from there? I think what your dad did is completely out of line and unacceptable, and if you believe it will happen again then I think you need to do something about it. You do always have the option of calling the police if it ever happens and gets completely out of hand, but I don't know how much good they'll be, esp in the long run. So, discussion with an adult who can properly assess the situation and how to deal with it is probably the best bet..
> I was about to say this but somebody already said it for me.  QFT.
> 
> I don't think a parent should ever hit a kid no matter what the kid does.
> ...


Maybe since he's 16 and doesn't want to live on the streets?  Maybe that's it...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> I don't think a parent should ever hit a kid no matter what the kid does.



I highly disagree with this, as I've seen what can happen when children can do shit with no such consequences.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 29, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> So, you made a thread on the internet instead of calling an agency that specializes in this sort of thing?
> 
> Nice going.


You know, it's not that easy to admit that sort of things.


----------



## prowler (Apr 29, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> I don't think a parent should ever hit a kid no matter what the kid does.Good luck if and when you get kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adoption?
Not sure if it's the same where ever he lives but you can move out when you're 16 to supported accommodation in England.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 29, 2010)

Parents can hit kids, but not as hard as Demonbart's dad...


----------



## playallday (Apr 29, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So then if I'm a boss then I can beat the crap out of my employees when they make a mistake?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 29, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair, there are many many different consequences (many more effective) to be had without resorting to physical. There is a difference between a consequence and punishment. getting physical with a child is in no shape or form relative to the actions of the child. It is a punishment plain and simple.


----------



## playallday (Apr 29, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.  I never talked back to my parents and they never hit me.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Apr 29, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welfare, group homes, charitable friends...  How many years until you can get on student loans that will pay for rent?  Get a job...

Unless of course, financial security outweighs your own happiness.

Or maybe being freed from your parents wouldn't actually make you happy?  In that case, you are nothing but a spoiled brat...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm quite sure that you're looking at this the right way. Employees are different than children.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 29, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what makes children so worthy of being beaten, while adults are not? Putting aside the fact that a 16 year old boy is hardly a "child", wouldnt beating an adult when they do something wrong be more justified than beating a child? I mean they have been alive long enough to know right from wrong. A child is still learning those things.


Note: I'm not advocating violence in any way, just trying to make a point.


----------



## impizkit (Apr 29, 2010)

How much longer will this last?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 29, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> How much longer will this last?



What are you adding to this conversation?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't think leaving your parent's house would be the right option either. It's not exactly fun to never have any contact with your father and make your life a lot tougher than it already is. Besides, I don't think society would be served best if all children who are having arguments with their parents moved out.


----------



## Strider (Apr 29, 2010)

If you're not making this up (sorry, but some people do), call the youth welfare office (or whatever it's called at your place). Seriously.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 29, 2010)

If I were you I'd find a safe place to stay, like a friends or aunts or uncles and just move out of the house! Believe me when I say people like "your dad" do not change and they always think they're in the right! I lived in a car for almost a year because my family is a bunch of retarded, know nothing morons who will help out "drug addicts" and "screw ups" but are not willing to give someone who is trying to do something with their lives a chance. I've gone through so much BS with my family that I've pretty much written them all off and it doesn't bother me one bit! I've got my friends and a few people I consider to be my "Real" family and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 29, 2010)

You must give respect to receive respect. Neither you or your father gave each other respect, so (I don't condone him hitting you) you received your punishment in an anger rage fit, and he could get his punishment in legal problem (or something). You were both in the wrong, and if neither one of you wants to be the bigger man and apologize, shit might as well hit the fan again.

Sure I have my own problems with my dad, but if I ever lose my temper in his house I apologize later (if it was my fault), and he apologizes in his own way without losing his dignity. His way is more sad [stupid].


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok, new attempt to answer question.
There must be some obvious tension between you and your pops. Nobody calls their dad a retarded wutever no matter what they do. Also, no dad goes that crazy. So, perhaps there's a lot of something that was there before this happened, otherwise it wouldn't have happened. Investigate where your relationship went wrong with you dad.

Also, peeps are saying hitting is wrong or right or whatever.
I never got hit. Though I've never truly insulted my dad. I mean, I've messed around with him, insulting his computer skills and such, but never truly said anything to make him upset. He's never hit me because of it. So iunno... Heh, he aparently spanked me when I was like 2 (I don't remember) and he felt terrible about it so he never hit me or my brother again. Perhaps there should have been a better alternative to fliping out and doing that to you. Though if you're over like 5, it's pretty much hopeless to change any sort of habbit now.


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 29, 2010)

Just kill he. Seriosly, draw your katana.

If you can´t. Return them doing something he doesn´t like. That motherfucker must receive their due, with or without blow. Steal to he something important for he.


----------



## Overman1977 (Apr 29, 2010)

There's never an excuse for violence against one's children; plain and simple.  Resorting to the initiation of violence (unless is self-defence) only proves that one does not know any better and can think of no other, mature alternatives to acting like a wild monkey to get what they want.

If you have ways to remove yourself from the situation, I would do so.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 29, 2010)

My dad wouldn't dream of hitting me like that (probably because he knows I would electrocute him) if it was me I would have said "Will you tell that stupid bitch to stop touching me or I will flush her head down the toilet" then there it's all done no arguments or anything. You really need to call social services.



			
				Overman1977 said:
			
		

> There's never an excuse for violence against one's children; plain and simple.  Resorting to the initiation of violence (unless is self-defence) only proves that one does not know any better and can think of no other, mature alternatives to acting like a wild monkey to get what they want.
> 
> If you have ways to remove yourself from the situation, I would do so.


This.
Hitting a child only teaches them that violence is ok and that if anyone does anything wrong even in the smallest they deserve to be punished severely. I wouldn't beat the crap out of my sister because she put 2 sugars in my tea instead of 1 (even though it is annoying), it's just wrong for such violence to happen.


----------



## Saphiresurf (Apr 29, 2010)

Things you can do: Call authorities, Call child abuse program, Run away and report this to a police station (or local authority).


Things that can contradict this story: The picture of your right hand looks photoshoped, he hasnt reported this to the authotities, he doesnt have a bunch of hair torn out in the pic with his right hand, he could have pulled some of his hair out and took a pic, his hand might not have been able to heal like that unless he got taken to the hospital, if that much of his hand got ripped off he wouldt have finger stubbs.


If this is a true story i am greatly sorry for your tragedy and think you should call or go to the authorities right away. (sorry if it is true im just stating the facts in things that contradict the stort, ia m truly sorry if your story is true (very sorry if your story is true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## tobi9859 (Apr 29, 2010)

My dad hits me all the time..


----------



## Saphiresurf (Apr 29, 2010)

Nevermind it looks like his fingers are missing in his youtube videos. Sorry dude you should really report that to the authorities or a neighbor or something.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 29, 2010)

But try not to stab him 'cause your life could be over before it's even begun.


----------



## Saphiresurf (Apr 29, 2010)

nevermind. His dad may or may not abuse him but his dad definitely didnt cause the damage to his hand. He commented in one of his yourube videos that he has poland syndrome as a result having a partially undeveloped hand. (sorry that still sucks to have poland syndrome)



heres the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBJ8T89qlGg...feature=related


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 29, 2010)

Off topic...


Wow! your really good at guitar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It must be hard to play with your disability yet you still kick ass at it, keep up the good work


----------



## Goli (Apr 29, 2010)

OK, that's too much!
Call the cops, or something!
In my country there's a phone number for underage people to call when they're abused like in your case, do some research on the internet, quick!


----------



## Saphiresurf (Apr 29, 2010)

i know hes insane on the guitar. I dont now how he does that it insane.


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 29, 2010)

Seriously... get over it mate

You said something your dad didnt appreciate. Its HIS house and your HIS son and your eating to food HE worked his ass off for at the table that HE saved up to buy.

I have a kid and if he EVER called me a name Id smack him around. Show some respect to your parent. And if you dont want to thats fine but move out. His house his rules

Your house your rules... simple as that


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 29, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually just because of the fact that parents dont do anything about kids being 'rebellious teens' we are having the crime issues and voilence issues so stfu and wait untill YOUR a parent before making such accusations. If you are a parent think hard about wether you want your kid to be raised a badmouthing lil twat or a nice kid who knows when to shut up

Also if you EVER yell at your parent be smart about it k? No insults but actually use your smarts and brains -_-


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 29, 2010)

You have got to talk about shit. I'm a dad and my boy has ADHD. Sometimes we get so mad with each other and regrettably I have given him a cuff or two. You have to go back after things have cooled off and talk that shit through. If you don’t reconcile afterwards you will end up with a massive chasm between you that will never be bridged.

Despite your disability you wouldn't believe the pressures and stress other people can be under. Just see if your old man is willing to talk about it later without the testosterone flowing. If he is willing to talk then you will find a little understanding between the two of you will go a long way to stop the tensions bubbling over again. 

If he is unwilling to take up your offer of a talk then defiantly seek out side help. That scuffle looked pretty serious and shouldn't continue to happen. Just make sure the anger has fully passed before trying to talk or it will just blow up again.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 30, 2010)

I read this blog post and your previous one. Here's what I think for what it's worth. Keep in mind that I've been 16, and am a parent of 2 boys.

You are at the age that freedom is so close you can smell it, you just can't reach it. This is frustrating as all fuck. It is for most everybody your age, it was for me. There's a lot of resentment that comes with that feeling of "almost free" and it's probably eating you up. What you're probably doing to vent that is spitting bile at your parents. This is pretty normal.

Now, from your parents perspective. You are their son, they are in charge of you, they have someone in their household that hates them, and it's their son. They have to keep you restrained, there is still raising to do, you are not of age yet, and you still live in their house. Communication with you is probably next to impossible, so the best they can do is bark orders, and try to make you listen. This is pretty normal.

When I was a kid (don't laugh, but I'm 46) my punishments were extremely harsh by today's standards, abuse only came into play when your dad actually punched you in the mouth. Grabbing you by the hair, wacking you on the head and yelling in your face such that you got covered in spit did not remotely qualify as abuse. I realize things are different these days, and I don't visit upon my kids what was visited upon me, thankfully the norms have changed. Still, I think it's quite possible your description of events is colored by your resentment of being treated like a child/slave/idiot or however you'd describe it.

My advice to you comes in two parts.

1. You're gonna have to live with your parents for a couple more years, and there are ways to make that easier. They will however require humility on your part. The way you talk about your parents as idiots shows through to them even though you may not tell them that directly. Try to find a reason or two to be proud of them. If nothing else, the difficulty of raising a rebellious 16 year old boy should not be lost on you. In other words, cut 'em some fucking slack man. You may find it is reciprocated, at least I'd hope it would be. You will have to follow their rules, regardless of whether or not they make any sense to you. If you've got a problem with their rules, the more maturely you can discuss it, the better chance you'll have of being listened to.

2. If you do consider your treatment to truly be abuse, and it may well be, that's something I can't know, you can talk to a school counselor about it, and that is a great first step. The trick there is, you've got to have some respect for the person you talk to, even if it's just pretend, or else they're likely to class you into the "rebellious youth" type and not really take you seriously. If you show the counselor/school psychologist/teacher that you talk to some respect, and they think you've got a valid complaint against your parents, they will know what the next step is, and they can talk to both you and your parents about that.

I know it ain't easy. Believe it or not I still remember most of how it was. It was a real bitch is what it was. My dad was a hard-ass, and it took me well into adulthood to forgive him, but he's dead now, and even though I wish he would've raised me better, I still know that I loved him, and I miss him a lot every day.

I honestly hope this helps some. I appreciate everyone that's chimed in with serious suggestions for you. We may be just an "extended family" here at GBAtemp, but we're still family.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 30, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I read this blog post and your previous one. Here's what I think for what it's worth. Keep in mind that I've been 16, and am a parent of 2 boys.
> 
> You are at the age that freedom is so close you can smell it, you just can't reach it. This is frustrating as all fuck. It is for most everybody your age, it was for me. There's a lot of resentment that comes with that feeling of "almost free" and it's probably eating you up. What you're probably doing to vent that is spitting bile at your parents. This is pretty normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## nickgio (Apr 30, 2010)

No child should ever go through that and know that it's not your fault that your father treats you like this.
And of course you shouldn't be blamed for any of these, trust me you've done nothing wrong.
The way your parents treat you is wrong and you dont have to go through this.

I understand your need to tell someone what you are going through and internet is an easy solution but you are still
a kid so you cant see the consicounses of this yet, but try to understand this.
*
Most of the things you read here aren't gonna help you and most of them are wrong.
You need help from an expert, someone you can trust and talk to and can really help you.
What you are going through now can damage you phycological state at this age.
You may feel alone now but you are not, there are people that can help you.Just trust them and talk to them.*

I'm sure some kids may give you a hard time now but they are just ignorant so avoid them and dont think about it.

Even if any of the things you said aren't true, you still need phycological help and you should ask for it its not wrong, trust me.
Though i thing you are telling the truth.And remember you are not to blame for anything.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 30, 2010)

nickgio said:
			
		

> No child should ever go through that and know that it's not your fault that your father treats you like this.
> And of course you shouldn't be blamed for any of these, trust me you've done nothing wrong.
> The way your parents treat you is wrong and you dont have to go through this.
> 
> ...



Telling him he did nothing wrong isn't going to help either. He was being an asshole plain and clear. But youre right, he is not to blame for what his father did. These are two different things.

Don't fill his head with the pure victim bullshit. I have heard your rhyme time and time again, but that was when I was being sexually abused.  That does not apply here.


----------



## nickgio (Apr 30, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> nickgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know what you went through but these are not victim bullshit crap.He is still a kid even if what he did may be wrong, noone should ever blame him for that since he is still a kid and making mistakes is normal.Also even an adult wouldn't know how to react to what he is going through so how can a child would?
So saying "He was being an asshole plain and clear." is at least cruel.

No child should ever be blamed for anything.-

PS. sorry if my way of writing isn't very understandable in my native language i could give a more detailed answer.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 30, 2010)

Making mistakes is normal but I would never call my father a "fat retarded hypocrite"


----------



## nickgio (Apr 30, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Making mistakes is normal but I would never call my father a "fat retarded hypocrite"



I'm sure everyone as a kid thought of something similar to say to his father when thought he was beeing mistreated.Of course most of us never did.
Out of respect in my case or fear in others.I can still remember how a kid thinks or reacts you should try to remember too, its nothing like an adult.
And of course we cant expect the same from everyone after all each of us has different experiances and character.

I understand what you are telling me i just dont agree that a kid should be harmed this way for a mistake he was "forced" to do.
Edit : im sure you dont too. didnt mean it this way but whatever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And its another thing of who to blame and who to punish.
In my opinion the kid should have been punished in a correct way (like no cash for a period or grounding) to understand he was wrong but the parents are to blame for what he did in the first place.

Last edit: i hope you understand how i meant "you've done nothing wrong"


----------



## SinsHarvist (Apr 30, 2010)

Demonbart just wants attention.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Apr 30, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> When I was a kid (don't laugh, but I'm 46) my punishments were extremely harsh by today's standards, abuse only came into play when your dad actually punched you in the mouth. Grabbing you by the hair, wacking you on the head and yelling in your face such that you got covered in spit did not remotely qualify as abuse.


It's the way he was raised, the way my siblings (ten years older than me), and the way I was raised.  Men don't like change.

Then he actually did punch me in the face, and that's when I decided that it was enough.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Apr 30, 2010)

The shit you people get dragged into is unbelievable. Ever heard of something called VIOLENCE? That's how you stand up to idiots, your father included.

You have to be as dangerous as anybody else in this planet.


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 30, 2010)

ask your neighborhood for help & ask them where can you report your father.


----------



## Raika (Apr 30, 2010)

Your dad shouldn't have done that to you. I mean, spitting at your face? Pulling your hair? Hitting your head?
And did you notice that he was criticizing himself when he called you a bastard? Check the definition of bastard if you don't get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, go learn some kind of self-defense thing like martial arts or something. The skill will definitely come in handy when you're in a pinch.
And uhh... yeah, call the cops, this is what I call abuse.

Oh and I had a rather similar experience, when I was younger (5/6/7?). I think I pissed him off, cos my father grabbed me by the hair and I was literally floating in mid air, and he threw me hard on the bed. My mother screamed.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Apr 30, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> And did you notice that he was criticizing himself when he called you a bastard? Check the definition of bastard if you don't get it.


bas·tard
n.
1. A child born out of wedlock.
2. Something that is of irregular, inferior, or dubious origin.
3. Slang A person, especially one who is held to be mean or disagreeable.

Not really insulting yourself when you call your own son a bastard.


----------



## Raika (Apr 30, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, my mother told me that bastard means that the father had sex with the mom and had the baby before marriage. D:


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Apr 30, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> BeatriceTheGolden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, wedlock.  Why is that insulting to the father?


----------



## Raika (Apr 30, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means that the father is a... a... no-good pimp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He can always say "I won't be like you, you sex-craved monster, I shall get into a serious relationship and marry before having children!" to his father...
lolrandom


----------



## redact (Apr 30, 2010)

to those saying "when i was a child, my parents hit me and i'm a better person for it"

http://www.physorg.com/news190321386.html


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 30, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thing is, I'm not really old enough to move out yet (at 16 you can't get a job that pays well enough so you can rent a house yet) but trust me, as soon as I'm done with school here (1 or 2 more years, depending on how well I do) I'm gone.
And just imagine yourself in my shoes. you hit your hand against the table, shout goddammit and then your father shouts at you that you shouldn't shout. Would you just be a good boy and let him walk over you like that?


----------



## Shuny (Apr 30, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT.


----------



## Isaiah (Apr 30, 2010)

I recommend that you have a talk with your family about this. This may sound stupid but if you apologise to you dad he might apologise to you? Maybe :S


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> So being, frankly, beaten-up-a-bit for a regular sort of teenage-rebellious insult is just and fair?


Wait, calling your father a "fat retarded hypocrite" is "regular teenage rebellious" behaviour? 

You spoiled little brat.


----------



## Beats (Apr 30, 2010)

I credit you for fighting back, and indeed, your father is a fat retarded hypocrite.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 30, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> BeatriceTheGolden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except all of this doesn't apply. There's no word like bastard in Dutch.


----------



## br0br0 (Apr 30, 2010)

Lol. Hate on your dad all you want, but without him you would not even be alive to complain about him.. .

Do you think deep down your dad hates you ? -YOU-, his own son ? That as a new born baby,  he fed you when you could not feed yourself, bathed you when you could not bathe yourself, protected you from harms way, when you could not protect yourself. Why did he do that, just for fun ? 

.. And if you are stupid enough to  think your dad was happy about this incident you speak of, think again.. He would want nothing more than  for you to do -anything- to show you care and appreciate  him, I bet he has done alot for you in life.. So what have you done for him in life?  .. (Apart from this thread, which is doing nothing for him in life, what have you actually done for him in life, compared to what he has done for you?)

.. I'll let you answer that.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 30, 2010)

br0br0 said:
			
		

> *Lol. Hate on your dad all you want, but without him you would not even be alive to complain about him.. .
> 
> Do you think deep down your dad hates you ? -YOU-, his own son ? That as a new born baby,  he fed you when you could not feed yourself, bathed you when you could not bathe yourself, protected you from harms way, when you could not protect yourself. Why did he do that, just for fun ? *
> 
> ...


When I was a baby my dad was captain aboard ships from a certain company (Spliethof IIRC) so he'd be gone for three to four months, then be home for a couple of weeks, and then he was off again.
And I can't say I ever felt like I missed him.
Things are so much more relaxed when he's not around.
If he's home you really have to watch out cuz he'll starts raging if you say anything he doesn't like.
Also he's always complaining on what a mess it is, yet there he is sitting on the couch scratching his ass.
Lately even my mother and sisters have been like "phew he's gone" as soon as he went to work.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 30, 2010)

br0br0 said:
			
		

> Lol. Hate on your dad all you want, but without him you would not even be alive to complain about him.. .
> 
> Do you think deep down your dad hates you ? -YOU-, his own son ? That as a new born baby,  he fed you when you could not feed yourself, bathed you when you could not bathe yourself,* protected you from harms way, when you could not protect yourself.* Why did he do that, just for fun ?
> 
> ...



Well that went wrong considering he beats him now.
He's only a kid give him a break yeah, why should he do anything for his dad if he's being an arsehole.


----------



## mad567 (Apr 30, 2010)

Well what i elieve is that you should talk with your parents peracefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......
What i mean show them that you grew up and of course don't shout at them because even if you are 
right to something they won't understand it :S........

Do as i say.......
I had the same problem not with hair stuf and like that.....The problems that you mentioned in the previous topic....


----------



## NeoDraven (Apr 30, 2010)

I really want to beat your ass myself. You deserve everything you get, you piece of shit. 

It's a good thing we don't know each other. I would go and have a beer with your dad, then tell him you said a bunch of shit just to get him to beat the fuck out of you when you got home from your boyfriend's house.


Sidenote; does anyone know this douchebag's dad or mom? I want to see if I can find them on Facebook or something, and direct them to this topic. I would LOVE to see the next thing this emo manpleaser posts to be something to the effect of, "Someone told my dad what I said about him, and he beat the shit out of me."

I am serious. If you know, PM me. Let's get this kid crippled for life.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 30, 2010)

NeoDraven said:
			
		

> It's a good thing we don't know each other. I would go and have a beer with your dad, then tell him you said a bunch of shit just to get him to beat the fuck out of you when you got home from your boyfriend's house.


For some reason I can't imagine you have a lot of friends.


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Apr 30, 2010)

NeoDraven said:
			
		

> I really want to beat your ass myself. You deserve everything you get, you piece of shit.
> 
> It's a good thing we don't know each other. I would go and have a beer with your dad, then tell him you said a bunch of shit just to get him to beat the fuck out of you when you got home from your boyfriend's house.
> 
> ...



If anything I would beat the fuck out of you if I ever found you. Your a piece of shit that doesn't deserve to have children, especially since you wouldn't know how to treat them. Yes the kid mouthed off to his dad, that was immaturity on his part, but no matter what that doesn't warrant the dad to be able to physically harm him. What the fuck is wrong with the people on this forum? Probably because your all gamers, you're a bunch of losers that have no idea how to raise a child, considering gamers are a bunch of immature people with no lives.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 30, 2010)

NeoDraven said:
			
		

> I really want to beat your ass myself. You deserve everything you get, you piece of shit.
> 
> It's a good thing we don't know each other. I would go and have a beer with your dad, then tell him you said a bunch of shit just to get him to beat the fuck out of you when you got home from your boyfriend's house.
> 
> ...


Why don't you just go to bed, you're embarrassing yourself go get some friends.


----------



## Goli (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm guessing everyone who says he deserves it was abused.
Which means they think that's normal and even if people say it isn't they'll just brush them off since they grew up with a distorted vision of normal.
And yes, maybe it was normal some time ago but it isn't now.
Incest was commonplace before but it is a crime in LOTS of places now, see?
Times change, and so should parents!


----------



## NeoDraven (Apr 30, 2010)

TheGreatNeko said:
			
		

> NeoDraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You're not even of legal age to drink, little kid, and you want to pop off to ME? LMFAO. You're talking about raising a child, when you just grew your first pube? Please, son.

If you're really interested, though, I live in Virginia. Let me know when you want your free dental reconstruction, douche.


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Apr 30, 2010)

NeoDraven said:
			
		

> TheGreatNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This guy is proving his real age everytime he makes a post. I don't have to say much because he puts himself further and further into a hole.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 30, 2010)

NeoDraven said:
			
		

> I really want to beat your ass myself. You deserve everything you get, you piece of shit.
> 
> It's a good thing we don't know each other. I would go and have a beer with your dad, then tell him you said a bunch of shit just to get him to beat the fuck out of you when you got home from your boyfriend's house.
> 
> ...


Yeah and coincidentally his profile says age unknown.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 30, 2010)

TheGreatNeko said:
			
		

> This guy is proving his real age everytime he makes a post. I don't have to say much because he puts himself further and further into a hole.


The strange thing is that on his YouTube channel he's just singing some songs, playing guitar and looking as least as old as I am.


----------



## granville (Apr 30, 2010)

br0br0 said:
			
		

> *snipped* (sorry Gran)


I'm not about to get into this flamewar or anything, but parents are not saints no matter who they are. I consider myself fortunate, living with my mother. I'm grateful to her for all she's done, i make sure she knows it. She's not perfect though, she has definitely wronged me in the past, but i forgive her. But that doesn't make it right.

Now you may notice i mentioned my mother when this thread is about fathers. Truth be told, my mom and dad were never married. I've met my dad a grand total of three times. First time, i didn't know who he was yet, second time he wouldn't speak to me, third time was brief and rude. My dad basically screwed my mom and left her to fend for herself (which she's done a really good job without spoiling me or whatever). My dad though is a serious asshole. He hates everything, including me. He wanted to get mom to have an abortion so he wouldn't have to deal with the responsibility, but she wouldn't have it (very grateful there, even though maybe she would have been better off without having to raise a child on her own). So there's your grand and complete proof that many parents DO dislike their children. My dad is a perfect example. I'm lucky he didn't stick around too, he has a history of domestic violence. His dad beat him and he apparently beats his wife (he married after he fucked my mom apparently). From when he's called to talk to my mom about having to pay child support, he constantly refers to mom with derogatory terms (whore and whatnot. And he refers to me as bastard. The one good thing he's ever done is pay mom $250 twice a month for child support, and he did that only via court order.

And believe it or not, after all of this, i have a pretty damn happy life for some reason. I have one parent who is a complete and utter villain and another who did the best she could do in her situation. Having to raise a kid alone with no former experience. I get on her nerves at times, and she gets on mine, but we live happily enough. Can't complain really. Best trait about her is that she's not so arrogant that she won't admit she was wrong in doing something. She also avoided getting the belt out unless i was being a real asshole. It could have been handled a better way though, there is always an alternative to beating a child.

I know an asshole when i see one, and the blogger who posted this is one has a father who fits that description perfectly. Truth be told, parents can seriously sometimes act 100x more mature than their children ever could. Whoever says this guy deserved to be beaten was either beaten themselves, or is an abusive parent themselves. Or maybe they're just friendless jackasses with no life or soul. Regardless of your stance on child discipline, it's hard to deny the fact that the beating was uncalled for and very immature. And whoever says he deserved it or makes fun of him for a physical defect he can't help are only proving how immature they are.

Really though, call child services or something. Anything. Maybe just to scare him into leaving you alone. But if he persists, he's not worth dealing with. It's against the law and he can go to prison for it. I have no tolerance for parents who take their anger out on kids. I have seen it happen in real life. I had a friend who committed suicide because he was the victim of parental abuse constantly. They ruined his life completely and broke his mind. And they got away with it too, playing the innocent distraught parents. They were sad to have him dead, but not because they loved him, just because they lost their punching bag.

Post went way too long, sorry. Point being, parents can be just as immature as a spoiled two year old. And those who have that tendency get an inflated ego sometimes when they have something they can push around. I was lucky in that respect, but some others aren't. There really are parents who actually hate their children. There have even been parents who have directly murdered their kids. If what the TC says is what happened, the father needs to be shot in the face. There's a reason many kids turn to violence on the street- abusive parents who just don't really love their kids. It's totally possible to hate your children, i've seen it. Just because your parents love you doesn't mean another set loves their own. They're humans, not saints. They're perfectly capable of having hate towards their kids and it's not unheard of.


----------



## Spikeynator (Apr 30, 2010)

hire an assasin...

or else man up and punch his lights out


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 30, 2010)

NeoDraven said:
			
		

> I really want to beat your ass myself. You deserve everything you get, you piece of shit.
> 
> It's a good thing we don't know each other. I would go and have a beer with your dad, then tell him you said a bunch of shit just to get him to beat the fuck out of you when you got home from your boyfriend's house.
> 
> ...




Someone jealous because he can play the guitar better than you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Talking about getting a 16 year old beat up, get a life.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 30, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> *snip*
> Really though, call child services or something. Anything. Maybe just to scare him into leaving you alone. But if he persists, he's not worth dealing with. It's against the law and he can go to prison for it. I have no tolerance for parents who take their anger out on kids. I have seen it happen in real life. I had a friend who committed suicide because he was the victim of parental abuse constantly. They ruined his life completely and broke his mind. And they got away with it too, *playing the innocent distraught parents*. They were sad to have him dead, but not because they loved him, just because they lost their punching bag.
> *snip*


Well that's another problem, people outside of my family usually see my father as a nice guy, and they have no idea what's going on here.
And since people are usually stupid enough to trust a lying grown-up over an honest minor (with age being the only reason) the people in my neighbourhood all seem to think that I'm crazy or something, which really pisses me off cuz first of all I'm not crazy and secondly my father is an unreasonable bastard but nobody notices/believes that.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 30, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Whoever says this guy deserved to be beaten was either beaten themselves, or is an abusive parent themselves. Or maybe they're just friendless jackasses with no life or soul.


Please don't think I'm flaming, but you seem a bit narrow-minded. You have a good reason to be (after all your father really was an asshole), but beating children doesn't always mean that they're going to have a miserable life afterwards. A lot of people who were beaten as a child (that is, they were hit a couple of times when they were young, I'm not talking about really getting punched) say it was a good lesson for them.


----------



## Goli (Apr 30, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, like I and other people have said, call child services, they must be pros at what they do, so they probably can discern between an honest minor and a lying one.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 30, 2010)

golio514 said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We regularly go to a psychiatrist (I dunno if that's the correct word but if it's not, f it), sometimes with the three of us, sometimes just me and sometimes just my parents. My mother also called the psychiatrist a couple of times because she felt she couldn't speak freely when he was around. The thing is, the only thing the psychiatrist does is talk with us about how we could avoid situatons like this.
Also child services in the Netherlands is fucked up, and I mean seriously fucked up.


----------



## granville (Apr 30, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well for some people it might work, but i really don't see beating as the best way to teach a kid something. I have always seen another solution. I'm not trying to seem narrow minded, but i really have no tolerance for unnecessarily abusive parents. I have seen a ton of tragedy involving domestic violence, whether it ended in death or not. In general, i really detest violence, so maybe that's just the way i am. I'm not saying there doesn't exist kids who deserve to be hit or whatever, and maybe it is a good lesson for them. But in a lot of circumstances, the situations i've seen where a parent hit a kid were completely uncalled for. I've actually witnessed a lot of this kind of thing.

But really, if what Demonbart is saying, he's one of the uncalled for people. His dad seems like a dick. I'm not saying i would, but i'd really love to beat parents like yours back and give them a taste of their own medicine. Unfortunately, when that happens, you then realize you're no better than they are. So more often than not, you're kind of screwed with no real way out unless there's someone who you can trust to help you. In my case, my mom was tough here and told my dad to GTFO. Sounds like some mothers just aren't able to stand up against their male counterparts... One reason i appreciate my mom, she's tough yet she turned out good at parenting, lucky me, but it doesn't help you sadly, sorry...


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 30, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> @Demonbart: If things are that hard, and the child services are that bad, then the only way I see it is to 'play the game'.
> Don't think I'm being an ass here or ranting at you like other people - what I mean is, if you can't get any help, act falsely nice. Play your Dad. Act pleasent and kind and go with whatever he says until you can get your own house, and then when you do... fuck him.
> This is, of course, assuming that he's as bad as he sounds, or if it escalates.
> If he's just a normal parent doing normal stuff and these threads are overreactions, then...


I can assure you of one thing: I'm not overreacting here. And yeah, that's what my mother tends to say as well: If you can't really be nice to someone, at least be polite and correct.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 30, 2010)

I had to remove some posts and replies to posts due to insane histrionics. Sorry to the _other_ folks affected.


----------



## Goli (Apr 30, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> golio514 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I dunno then...
Maybe you should try telling your psychiatrist abut this whole situation, the hair pulling and all...
By the way, are you sure your neighbours think you're crazy?
Maybe they just don't want to intrude because they fear your father...
Near my house there was this marriage where the husband beat the hell out of the wife, one day one of my neighbours heard her plea for help and decided to call the police, he's in jail now.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 30, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's only my father, my mother is kinda reasonable usually, and I hit my father on the back of his head when hegrabbed my hair, so yeah...
You shouldn't feel sorry, since it's nothing you can do anything about. The only reason I threw this out there was to vent my anger and hopefully get some tips on how to deal with it.


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 30, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Maybe try not calling him a "fat retarded hypocrite" at the dinner table and just shutting the fuck up.


Once again Law and me are thinking the exact same thing..


----------



## Isaiah (Apr 30, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could just do that


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 1, 2010)

Being a child who doesn't ever remember being hit by a parent (Thank you many parenting books


----------



## tKo HaXoR (May 1, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Maybe try not calling him a "fat retarded hypocrite" at the dinner table and just shutting the fuck up.



^^^

That.


----------



## Alato (May 10, 2010)

You're a whiny teenager when you complain about a 10pm curfew at sixteen.
Complaining about domestic abuse is completely different, however I still think this sounds like an over-reaction.
It's clear from your posts that you're a relatively(classically) rebellious teenager. 
To summarize, in this case your dad was all stupidly angry at you for shouting, and then you shouted back to your dad, which I'm sure has happened more than once- then he pulls your hair, spit and hits your head? Then you post about it on gbatemp, as if it's MINDBLOWINGLY terrible, courteous enough to leave some photos for extra reference.

I mean, it's great news if that's what domestic abuse is considered, generally, because that means that people aren't so lenient.
I'm sorry if I sound like a complete ass, but it sounds like a fight. and, well. that's it.
I know you won't listen to me, but please grow up.


----------

